# First soft water report



## rockafed (Jul 16, 2012)

Who is going to post it? I am sure there is an open, ice gree launch somewhere. 

I hope to be out on Saturday. Weather today should continue the melt.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Go get em Dan! 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just seen a pic on facebook of someone launching at Piedmont


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just seen a pic on facebook of someone launching at Piedmont


Hey, no fishing allowed at the Mont until I am able to be there.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a LIMIT!
A limit of setting around waiting... Surgery on my leg in Dec., probably won’t be on the water till the middle or late April. However, I am looking forward to some early spring fish porn...

There was still a fair amount of ice around E. Harbor St. Park yesterday. However, a good S. Wind should make it fishable. Water looked like big fish to me.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

72nd ramp was open


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Mazuriks is close...need the Tow USA boat to break up the dock like they did a few years ago. If it opens by Sunday I'll be there.
I'm not sure if Catawba will open up this weekend or not....looks iffy still


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nick Zart got out yesterday, he said it was a smashfest!


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

came of the ice 2/28/21 at port clinton airport 6 DNR checking people. DNR said lots of short fish being caught, 14 inchers. not keeping anything this spring less than 16 inches. remember cold cause SHRINKAGE


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just seen a pic on facebook of someone launching at Piedmont


Shhhhh! He was mistaken, Piedmont still has tons of ice. Probably be until May until you can fish it.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Shhhhh! He was mistaken, Piedmont still has tons of ice. Probably be until May until you can fish it.


Any update today for Mazurick.....?


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Can’t speak to Mazuriks, but Catawba is open. No docks in yet and significant ice to the South along the shoreline on the West side of Catawba, but the ramp did not have ice. There were 2 trailers in the parking lot, so I assume there were a couple folks out, even though it was a little sloppy.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Just returned from drive around Tappan which is completely open from the damn on the west end, to the church on the east end. One empty trailer in the main launch ramp parking lot on rt 250.
Drove over to Clendening and can report it appears to be 100% open, and ramp at marina is usable.
If your looking for me next week, I will be at one or the other with a smile 😊 on my face.


----------



## UKNOWIT (Mar 24, 2014)

Well for those of you that made it out this weekend how was the fishing? Had my boat all ready to go and got a call at 10pm on Saturday night that my buddy couldn’t make it for our planned trip Sunday morning out of Catawba. I can only imagine it was epic! What a beautiful day it was.


----------



## rockafed (Jul 16, 2012)

Fished Saturday 1 to 6 pm. Got 1 walleye on a bandit between niagre and crib reef. Sunday was a skunk. Bat launch was busy and tricky with ice in parking lot and no docks


----------



## rockafed (Jul 16, 2012)

Only saw a couple of iceburgs by Green Island


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Fished Sunday outta Catawba also. Wasn’t expecting the 4’ waves in the morning which made things very icy! Started west of green island and trolled south all the way past f, g and h can and only 2 fish to show for it. Made a move north of green and trolled south in between green and south bass and caught another one and lost one. It was a humbling day to say the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing report. Not what you probably expected but at least you knocked the cobwebs off. Next trip to be better?


----------



## UKNOWIT (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes thanx for the reports! Hopefully the winds will be kind this weekend and I can get out.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Central looked ok today saw a couple floats way out of Euclid and looked like there was a big sheet in front of Eastlake form what i could tell cle was open


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

I know a lot of people are going for walleye this time of year. But if trolling is not going good does anybody take minnows and spreaders and try for perch around Catawba??


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)

walleyenate said:


> I know a lot of people are going for walleye this time of year. But if trolling is not going good does anybody take minnows and spreaders and try for perch around Catawba??


Catawba was full of perch last year. Green can to mouse was loaded. October/November was best. Limited most times out. Short run. Can't beat it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

walleyenate said:


> I know a lot of people are going for walleye this time of year. But if trolling is not going good does anybody take minnows and spreaders and try for perch around Catawba??


you can jig for eyes like ice fishing same technick.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Rock how'd ya guys do today?


----------

